# Cherrys in my piranha tank



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

I was using all the Flourish products as directed on bottles(Comprehensive, Excel, Iron,Nitrogen, Phosphorous etc).My shrimp were not doing well and since cutting back on everything the tanks growth has dropped to very low maintenance and the shrimp are thriving.For a few weeks I didn't think I had any shrimp that lived.

On the shrimp on the right side you can see the babies eyes , she probably dropped these ones shortly after the picture was taken.










Here are a few of the little ones crawling around ..




























Heres my tank.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice tank and congrats on the survivors. Does the piranha eat the neons?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

very interesting setup. Not too many planted-tank-keepers keep piranha in them.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Holy cow, good eyes! I wouldn't have even noticed the neons if they hadn't been mentioned!

Lovely tank, and it's really neat that the shrimp are so happy in it


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, The piranha really doesn't bother with any of the tank mates actively but after 6 months I am missing a few fish, he seems to get the lemon and black tetras the most.


----------



## Lady Elizabeth (Oct 28, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

wow.. that is one monster fish  nice tank by the way.. looks good, how do you trim your plants? won't the piranha try to take a nibble?


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Lady Elizabeth said:


>


wow.. that is one monster fish  nice tank by the way.. looks good, how do you trim your plants? won't the piranha try to take a nibble?[/QUOTE]

Thanks,
You just be cautious when working in the tank, they are usually pretty timid but it would be silly to ignore them completely.
This one is over 11" now and I'd hate to get bitten. 
A fish I traded last year was involved in an accidental bite with a friend in Michigan, he was moving the fish and had a mishap. Link (with some pictures , there's a bit of blood ) www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk


----------



## Lady Elizabeth (Oct 28, 2004)

ouch! that is one nasty bite... yaiks! :scared:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I believe that person posted this on his own thread a while back (about a year ago). 

What species is that?


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Raul-7 said:


> I believe that person posted this on his own thread a while back (about a year ago).
> 
> What species is that?


S.rhombeus
I'm pretty sure he (Therizman1) did post it here, He's got a really cool scar and story I guess..


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> S.rhombeus
> I'm pretty sure he (Therizman1) did post it here, He's got a really cool scar and story I guess..


Yup, you can see the thread here.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Yo Pete!! hey man nice setup. Why are you holding out on us on the other forum? Yeah I think Mike posted up either here or on TPT after that rhom took a chomp. Its funny how on various different forums someone will catch wind of his story and post pics. and then in comes mike.. "yeah that was me." That rhom has made him famous. And its famous for being a man eater.


----------

